# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > مباحث عمومی دلفی و پاسکال >  معرفی HotFix ها و Update های دلفی

## Naruto

با سلام.
با توجه به محدودیت های مختلف جهت دسترسی به جدیدترین آپدیتهای Delphi ، تصمیم گرفتیم که Hotfix ها و آپدیتها را از مسیرهای دیگه در اختیار برنامه نویسان محترم قرار بدیم.
امیدواریم با همکاری شما عزیزان این تاپیک همیشه به روز باشه .

*Delphi XE UPdates* 
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...=1#post1234079
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Delphi  IDE Fix Pack 2009/2010/XE through XE5*
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...=1#post1261403
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Delphi XE2 Updates :*
Update 1 :
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...=1#post1348989
Update 2 :
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...=1#post1371659
Update 3 :
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...=1#post1397210
Update 4:
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...=1#post1453556
XE2 Update 4 Hotfix1
Delphi XE2 Help Update 5
Help Update *6* for Delphi XE2 and C++‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎Builder XE2
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Delphi XE 3*
Download Delphi XE3 
Download Delphi Prism XE3
Hotfix 1,2,4 for Delphi XE3
RAD Studio XE3 Update1
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Delphi XE 4
*Download Delphi XE4
Download Delphi XE4 U1
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Delphi XE 5*
Download Delphi XE5
Download Delphi XE5 U1

----------


## Naruto

Delphi and C++‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎Builder XE Update 1 --- 100 MB
http://www.uploadbaz.com/r483kvby63ol

List of Bug Fixes in Delphi and C++‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎Builder XE Update 1
http://edn.embarcadero.com/de/article/40984
=======================

Help Update 2 for Delphi XE and C++‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎Builder XE ---645.5 MB
http://altd.embarcadero.com/download...elpUpdate2.zip

Mirror Links :

Coming Soon . . .

About :
http://cc.embarcadero.com/item/28256
=======================

RAD Studio XE Hotfix (QC 88928) - Arch and Ent ---1.5 MB
http://20uploads.com/files/1390/khordad/88928.rar
About**:
http://cc.embarcadero.com/Item/28247
This fix corrects the error caused when an application with a TClientDataSet and TProvider encounters a negative status code from a database server. Applies to Ent and Arch only.
===========================

RAD Studio XE Hotfix (QC 89242) - Arch and Ent ---205 KB
http://20uploads.com/files/1390/khor...2-Ent-Arch.rar
About**:
http://uploadorb.com/ss106hv4j3ce
This fix corrects the error caused when reading an ftMemo field twice using the InterBase or FireBird dbExpress driver. Applies to Ent and Arch only.
===========================

RAD Studio XE Hotfix (QC 89242) - Pro ---104 KB
http://20uploads.com/files/1390/khordad/89242-Pro.rar
About :
http://cc.embarcadero.com/item/28249
This fix corrects the error caused when reading an ftMemo field twice using the InterBase or FireBird dbExpress driver. Applies to Professional only.
===========================

RAD Studio XE Hotfix for QC 90864 - Arch and Ent ---705 KB
http://20uploads.com/files/1390/khor...4-Ent-Arch.rar
About**:
http://cc.embarcadero.com/Item/28257
This fix corrects an IDE hang caused during a background compile operation. Applies to Ent and Arch only.
===========================

RAD Studio XE Hotfix for QC 90864 - Pro ---704 KB
http://20uploads.com/files/1390/khordad/90864-Pro.rar
About**:
http://cc.embarcadero.com/Item/28258
This fix corrects an IDE hang caused during a background compile operation. Applies to Professional only.
===========================
Rar Passwords = barnamenevis.org


=======================

IDE Fix Pack 2009/2010/XE/XE2 4.5

Download Link :
http://andy.jgknet.de/blog/ide-tools...-pack-2009-10/

----------


## lord_viper

سایت زیر هم hotFix و IDe Tools ها رو قرار داده


http://andy.jgknet.de/

----------


## MohsenB

*دانلود دلفی XE2 نسخه 16.0.4256*


 دانلود به حجم  2.33 گیگابایت

---------------------------------------------------------------

*آپدیت به نسخه 4276*

دانلود به حجم 44 مگابایت بصورت آنلاین

ویا دانلود کامل نسخه 4276

دانلود به حجم 2.33 گیگابایت


--------------------------------------------------------------

موارد  بیشتر

----------


## MohsenB

سلام



================================
----------------- *XE2  Update 2* ----------------
================================

* آپدیت 2 راد استدیو بصورت کامل:*

RAD Studio XE2 Update2 (4316)

دانلود با حجم 2.44 گیگابایت



*آپدیت2 ی XE2 بصورت تنها :*

دانلود با حجم 292 مگابایت

----------


## MohsenB

================================
----------------- *XE2  Update 3* ----------------
================================

*آپدیت 3 دلفی XE2 - ویرایش 4358*

دانلود فایل آپدیت به نسخه 4358   به حجم 411 مگابایت

دانلود نسخه کامل به حجم 2.5 گیگابایت

ليست باگ های برطرف شده در این نسخه ( پیوست )

----------


## ali_reza_nazari

سلام
ببخشید که این سئوال زو می پرسم.
این آپدیت ها به چه دردی مخوره؟
اگه اونها رو اجرا نکنیم چی میشه؟
شرمنده
واقعا نمی دونم

----------


## MohsenB

> سلام
> ببخشید که این سئوال زو می پرسم.
> این آپدیت ها به چه دردی مخوره؟
> اگه اونها رو اجرا نکنیم چی میشه؟
> شرمنده
> واقعا نمی دونم


این آپدیت ها یکی از کارهاشون اینه که مشکلات ویرایش های قبلی رو برطرف میکنه و یا چیزایی رو اضافه میکنه و یا بعضی الگوریتم ها رو بهبود میده که برای نمونه میتونید به پست شماره 6 رجوع کنید


موفق باشید

----------


## ali_reza_nazari

سلام
لطفا عکس ضمیمه رو ببینید
من باید از کجا شروع به آپدیت کنم. منظورم اینه که هر آپدیتی رو که پیدا کردم رو اجرا کنم؟
سریال دلفی من بعد از اون عوض میشه؟
اون رو چی باید بزارم
ممنونم میشم راهنمایی کنید

----------


## MohsenB

> سلام
> لطفا عکس ضمیمه رو ببینید
> من باید از کجا شروع به آپدیت کنم. منظورم اینه که هر آپدیتی رو که پیدا کردم رو اجرا کنم؟
> سریال دلفی من بعد از اون عوض میشه؟
> اون رو چی باید بزارم
> ممنونم میشم راهنمایی کنید


سلام

اول اینکه ورژن دلفی شما XE هست و باید آپدیت های مربوط به اون رو اجرا کنید .

دوم اینکه بله ، با آپدیت سریال تغییر میکند

برای سومی هم به پست شماره 4 مراجعه کنید .


موفق باشید

----------


## MohsenB

سلام

================================
----------------- XE2 Update 4 ----------------
================================

آپدیت 4 دلفی و ++C بیلدر XE2


دانلود بصورت یکجا در یک فایل ISO :

دانلود به حجم 2.53 گیگابایت



دانلود آپدیت بصورت جداگانه :

دانلود به حجم 6.8 مگابایت

----------


## MohsenB

سلام



آپدیت 5 راهنمای دلفی XE2

دانلود


موفق باشید

----------


## MohsenB

سلام

================================
-----------------   XE2 Update 4 Hotfix1 ----------------
================================

آپدیت 4 دلفی و ++C بیلدر XE2 هات فیکس 1


دانلود بصورت یکجا در یک فایل ISO :

دانلود به حجم 2.59 گیگابایت



دانلود هات فیکس بصورت جداگانه :

دانلود به حجم 252 مگابایت



موارد اصلاح شده :

This Hotfix includes fixes for the following:
Fixes issue where the in-place editor in TGrid and TStringGrid is only drawn for the first column.
Fixes issue where FireMonkey text rendering for fonts was blurry with GDI+.
Fixes FireMonkey AnimateFloat stack overflow error.
Fixes FireMonkey painting performance problem.
Fixes issue where *.fmx file size was growing with every save of a FireMonkey 3D form.
Fixes the issue of 403 extra exported items when you create a package (C++‎‎).
Fixes the issue of a FireMonkey HD form being unresponsive after user unlock.
Fixes TClientDataSet.close error using TSocketconnection.
Fixes TClientDataSet failure to connect to a Midas Server via TSocketConnection.
Fixes error when assigning a null string to an OLE property.
Fixes the Access violation in TControl3D.
Enables users to submmit iOS applications to the App Store.
Fixes Run > Attach to Process.


This hotfix is an MSI-based patch.

You can apply this hotfix over any of the following products:

Delphi XE2 with Update 4
C++‎‎Builder XE2 with Update 4
RAD Studio XE2 with Update 4

To install the Hotfix:

Download this zip file to your computer.
Extract and install: Extract the zip file and run the contained setup.exe.
Install the FireMonkey-iOS.dmg disk image file:
Transfer the FireMonkey-iOS.dmg disk image file to the Mac.
On the Mac, double-click FireMonkey-iOS.dmg.
On the Mac, run the installer extracted from each package.

There is no uninstall required. If you previously installed the FireMonkey iOS tools, you should run the new installer for this Hotfix

----------


## gbg

البته دوستانی که از کرک استفاده کردین با نصب XE2 Update 4 Hotfix1 کرکتون از کار میوفته

----------


## firststep

سلام
*Hotfix 2 for C++‎Builder XE2, Delphi XE2 and RAD Studio XE2 is now available*

----------


## MohsenB

*آپدیت 6 راهنمای دلفی ایکس ای 2*

دانلود به حجم 1 گیگا بایت



اگر قصد آپدیت نسخه کنونی نصب شده را دارید کافیست پس از اجرای این پک گزینه Repair را انتخاب کنید . 
در پایان اگر قصد استفاده از راهنماهای کامپوننت هایی که راهنمای خود را به راهنمای دلفی اضافه میکنند دارید یک بار دیگر آنها را نصب نمایید .


موفق و پیروز باشید

----------


## MohsenB

سلام

*================================
------------- XE3 Version 17.0.4625.53395 -------------
================================*

دلفی و ++C بیلدر XE3


*دانلود بصورت یکجا در یک فایل ISO :*

دانلود به حجم 3.12 گیگابایت

----------


## MohsenB

سلام

*================================
------------------ Delphi Prism XE2.5 ------------------
================================*

دلفی پریسم XE2.5


دانلود بصورت یکجا در یک فایل ISO :

دانلود به حجم 1.23 گیگابایت

----------


## MohsenB

سلام

*================================
------------------ Delphi Prism XE3 ------------------
================================*

دلفی پریسم XE3


دانلود بصورت یکجا در یک فایل ISO :

دانلود به حجم 386 مگابایت


(لطفا پست خارج از بحث تاپیک ارسال نکنید ، باتشکر)

----------


## mohsen24000

دوستان سریال نامبر و patch نسخه *Embarcadero® RAD Studio XE3 Version 17.0.4625.53395* رو کسی میخواد با توجه به قوانین سایت pmبدهند تا تقدیم کنم...
embarcadero.rad.studio.xe3.(rtm)-patch.exe و حجم 63 کیلوبایت

----------


## mohsen24000

دوستان UnLocker نسخه *Embarcadero® RAD Studio XE3 Version 17.0.4625.53395* رو کسی میخواد با توجه به قوانین سایت pmبدهند تا تقدیم کنم...
RadXe3 Unlocker.exe - حجم 1.75 MB

----------


## MohsenB

*هات فیکس های 1 ، 2 و 4 برای دلفی XE3*

توضیح اینکه این هات فیکسها در هم ترکیب شده اند و در یک پک قابل دانلود می باشند و اینکه تاثیری بر کرک ( مدیریت کننده رم ) ندارد .

http://depositfiles.com/files/y8kbbiilu
http://www.filefactory.com/file/783o...E3_HFIX_124.7z
https://rapidshare.com/files/4069167...E3_HFIX_124.7z
http://letitbit.net/download/30574.3...IX_124.7z.html
http://hipfile.com/7u12yhllruk2/RADXE3_HFIX_124.7z.html
http://uploaded.net/file/gsec7aub
http://turbobit.net/ovnb2qe1xt8i.html
http://www.uploadbaz.com/gsi64ss9wlh6

رمز : mohsenb


موفق باشید

----------


## MohsenB

*آپدیت 1 دلفی و سی پلاس پلاس بیلدر XE3*

دانلود بصورت کامل با حجم 3.4 گیگابایت

دانلود بسته آپدیت تحت وب


موفق باشید

----------


## MohsenB

*آپدیت 2 دلفی و سی پلاس پلاس بیلدر XE3*

دانلود بصورت کامل با حجم 3.5 گیگابایت

_//کرک_

موفق باشید

----------


## pckho0r

> *آپدیت 2 دلفی و سی پلاس پلاس بیلدر XE3*
> 
> دانلود بصورت کامل با حجم 3.5 گیگابایت
> 
> 
> موفق باشید


این اپدیت نیاز به کرک جدید داره یا کرک قبلی جواب میده؟

----------


## AliReza Vafakhah

دوستانی کسی لینک دانلود واسه آپدیت 2 به صورت مجزا سراغ نداره؟

این آدرس از خود embarcadero هست که اجازه دانلود نمیده (با اینکه عضو هستم )
http://cc.embarcadero.com/item/29294

----------


## MohsenB

> دوستانی کسی لینک دانلود واسه آپدیت 2 به صورت مجزا سراغ نداره؟
> 
> این آدرس از خود embarcadero هست که اجازه دانلود نمیده (با اینکه عضو هستم )
> http://cc.embarcadero.com/item/29294



با سلام

بفرمایید : دانلود آپدیت 2

موفق باشید

----------


## AliReza Vafakhah

آقا محسن تشکر ولی این مشکل داره

هنگام اجرا با پیغام اینکه نسخه قبلی در سیستم هست موجه میشم که وقتی Cancel میکنم کلا Setup بسته میشه و وقتی هم Ok میکنم بعد پنجره زیر نمایش داده میشه که بدون اینکه سریال نامبر بخواد هنگام کلیک روی Next میگه که سریال اشتباه است !

----------


## MohsenB

> آقا محسن تشکر ولی این مشکل داره
> 
> هنگام اجرا با پیغام اینکه نسخه قبلی در سیستم هست موجه میشم که وقتی Cancel میکنم کلا Setup بسته میشه و وقتی هم Ok میکنم بعد پنجره زیر نمایش داده میشه که بدون اینکه سریال نامبر بخواد هنگام کلیک روی Next میگه که سریال اشتباه است !


سلام

من این بسته رو دانلود نکردم . منظور از اون پیغام اولی احتمالا چیز بدی نیست ؛ فکر کنم منظورش اینه که تونسته محل نسخه موردنظرش رو برای آپدیت پیدا کرده .
پیام دومی هم احتمالا ، احتمالا مال اینه که شاید شما چون دلفی تون رو با یک سریال معروف کرک شده نصب کردین تشخیص داده .
شاید هم اصلا خود نصب مشکل داشته باشه .
بهتون پیشنهاد میکنم از بسته کامل نصب استفاده کنید .


موفق باشید

----------


## gholami146

با سلام
من اپدیت های دلفی 2010 رو توسط برنامه Delphi Distiller 1.85 گرفتم
اپدیت 4 رو نصب کردم ولی برای نصب بقیه  . فایلها 7zip هست و پسورد داره ، اگه ممکنه طریقه اپدیت دلفی 2010 رو هم بگید

----------


## pckho0r

> سلام
> 
> من این بسته رو دانلود نکردم . منظور از اون پیغام اولی احتمالا چیز بدی نیست ؛ فکر کنم منظورش اینه که تونسته محل نسخه موردنظرش رو برای آپدیت پیدا کرده .
> پیام دومی هم احتمالا ، احتمالا مال اینه که شاید شما چون دلفی تون رو با یک سریال معروف کرک شده نصب کردین تشخیص داده .
> شاید هم اصلا خود نصب مشکل داشته باشه .
> بهتون پیشنهاد میکنم از بسته کامل نصب استفاده کنید .
> 
> 
> موفق باشید



منم به همین مشکل برخوردم و بعد از کلیک کردن بر روی ok اپدیت مورد نظر زحمت کشیدن و کل برنامه Rad Studio رو از سیستم بنده پاک کردن!

----------


## AliReza Vafakhah

> منم به همین مشکل برخوردم و بعد از کلیک کردن بر روی ok اپدیت مورد نظر زحمت کشیدن و کل برنامه Rad Studio رو از سیستم بنده پاک کردن!


دوست عزیز اون فایلی که آقا محسن اشاره کردن آپدیت جداگانه است ، این فایل فقط نسخه web installer می باشد که باید به اینترنت متصل باشید ،

----------


## MohsenB

سلام

*================================
------------------ DelphiCBuilder XE4 ------------------
================================*

راد استدیو XE4


دانلود بصورت یکجا در یک فایل ISO :

دانلود به حجم 3.76 گیگابایت

چه چیز جدیدی اضافه شده ؟

تصاویری از محیط توسعه :

----------


## SayeyeZohor

> دانلود بصورت یکجا در یک فایل ISO :
> 
> دانلود به حجم 3.76 گیگابایت
> 
> چه چیز جدیدی اضافه شده ؟


به نظرتون اينو دانلود كنم ؟ يا صبر كنيم تا آپديتي ازش ارائه بشه و بعد دانلود كنيم؟

----------


## MohsenB

سلام

*================================
----------------  DelphiCBuilder XE4 Upd1----------------
================================*

راد استدیو XE4 آپدیت 1

دانلود به حجم 3.7 گیگابایت

دانلود بسته آپدیت به حجم 336 مگابایت

چه چیز جدیدی اضافه شده ؟

----------


## mortezahbh

[QUOTE=MohsenB;1516604]سلام

================================
-----------------   XE2 Update 4 Hotfix1 ----------------
================================

آپدیت 4 دلفی و ++C بیلدر XE2 هات فیکس 1


دانلود بصورت یکجا در یک فایل ISO :

دانلود به حجم 2.59 گیگابایت



دانلود هات فیکس بصورت جداگانه :

دانلود به حجم 252 مگابایت


دوستان کسی فایل exe این نسخه رو داره؟
من این نسخه رو دارم فقط فایل Setup.exe اون به مشکل خورده
اگه کسی داره لطفا یا آپ کنه یا به ایمیلم بفرسته
Mr.Khoshbayan@yahoo.com
 واقعا ممنونم

----------


## MohsenB

سلام

*================================
------------------ DelphiCBuilder XE5 ------------------
================================*

راد استدیو XE5


دانلود بصورت یکجا در یک فایل ISO :

دانلود به حجم 4.63 گیگابایت

چه چیز جدیدی اضافه شده ؟

----------


## omidan321

> سلام
> 
> *================================
> ------------------ Delphi Prism XE2.5 ------------------
> ================================*
> 
> دلفی پریسم XE2.5
> 
> 
> ...


سلام به اقا محسن من دو شب تمام نشستم پای سیستم تا تونستم اینو دانلود کنم و دانلود شد . اما برای نصب ازم سریال نامبر میخاد از کجا باید بگیرم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## MohsenB

> سلام به اقا محسن من دو شب تمام نشستم پای سیستم تا تونستم اینو دانلود کنم و دانلود شد . اما برای نصب ازم سریال نامبر میخاد از کجا باید بگیرم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


سلام

شما که دو شب برای دانلودش وقت گذاشتین چرا یک دقیقه برا پیدا کردن سریالش فکر نکردین ؟؟؟ کافی بود 1. توی گوگل سرچ کنید : "کرک دلفی" 2. توی پستای همین تاپیک یه نگاهی بندازید 3. به وبلاگم سری بزنید ... همشون به یه جا ختم میشن .

لازم به توضیحه کا تا الان هنوز کرک معتبری ارائه نشده است .

موفق باشید

----------


## disiba

سلام 
من از دلفی 2010 استفاده می کنم . فایل راهنمای نصب گفته بود که نباید update بشه . ایا نسخه ای از دلفی 2010 وجود داره که بشه update کرد و دردسر درست نکته ؟

----------


## omidan321

> 1. توی گوگل سرچ کنید : "کرک دلفی" 2. توی پستای همین تاپیک یه نگاهی بندازید 3. به وبلاگم سری بزنید ... همشون به یه جا ختم میشن .
> 
> موفق باشید


1.  تو گوگول سرچ زدم ولی توفیری نداشت 
2. تو پست های اینجا هم چیزی نداشت 
3. تو وبلاگتم که چیزی نبود . البته بودا ولی سریال نامبر  XE2.5  چیزی نبود

----------


## nice boy

> سلام
> 
> *================================
> ------------------ DelphiCBuilder XE5 ------------------
> ================================*
> 
> راد استدیو XE5
> 
> 
> ...


من این فایل رو دانلود کردم ولی اثری از HTML5 Builder داخلش نیست. اون برنامه رو باید از کجا بگیرم؟

----------


## firststep

سلام خسته نباشید
من می خواستم بدونم از دلفی 7 چه hotfix , servicepack ,.. صادر شده؟؟ واگه کسی داره برای دانلود

----------


## MohsenB

> سلام خسته نباشید
> من می خواستم بدونم از دلفی 7 چه hotfix , servicepack ,.. صادر شده؟؟ واگه کسی داره برای دانلود


سلام

برای دلفی 7 اول پیشنهاد میکنم دست از سرش دیگه بردارید ، بعد اگر لازم و حیاتی و ... هست از نسخه های لایت استفاده کنید همه آپدیدت ها و هات فیکس ها روش اعمال شده . توجه کنید که یک تاپیک به همین مضمون وجود دارد .

موفق باشید

----------


## firststep

> سلام
> 
> برای دلفی 7 اول پیشنهاد میکنم دست از سرش دیگه بردارید ، بعد اگر لازم و  حیاتی و ... هست از نسخه های لایت استفاده کنید همه آپدیدت ها و هات فیکس  ها روش اعمال شده . توجه کنید که یک تاپیک به همین مضمون وجود دارد .
> 
> موفق باشید


ایا روش میشه کامپوننت نصب کرد 
وایا مثلاٌ اینتراوب 9 روش جواب میده کامل؟؟؟

----------


## MohsenB

> ایا روش میشه کامپوننت نصب کرد 
> وایا مثلاٌ اینتراوب 9 روش جواب میده کامل؟؟؟


بله که میشه ، من این کامپوننت رو امتحان نکردم تا حالا ، خودتون امتحان کنید . یه لطف دیگه هم بکنید : لطفا سوالاتتون رو در این تاپیک مطرح نکنید و لطفا همرو پاک کنید .

----------


## MohsenB

سلام

*================================
---------------- DelphiCBuilder XE5 UPD1----------------
================================*

راد استدیو XE5 آپدیت 1


دانلود بصورت یکجا در یک فایل ISO :

دانلود به حجم 4.67 گیگابایت

چه چیز جدیدی اضافه شده ؟

----------


## moh_maj

سلام به همه
من دنبال ک ر ک delphi prism xe3 هستم هر جا گشتم نبود از سایت های چینی گرفته تا روسی همه رو دیدم بهش احتیاج دارم اگر از دوستان کسی داره میتونه لطف کنه به اشتراک بزاره. حتی می تونم هزینه اش رو هم بدم
با تشکر - یا علی مدد

----------


## soft-c

من آپدیت مربوط به xe5 را دانلود کردم (update 2) . منتها وقتی نصب می کنم ابتدا می خواد که به اینترنت وصل بشه بعد از اینکه دانلود تمام شد یک پیغام خطا می دهد که فایل را نمی تواند extract کند ،و اگر cancel را بزنم برنامه نصب بسته میشه و عملیات ناقص می شود . 
لطفا راهنمایی کنید ؟

----------

